# Musterklagen in Verbraucherangelegenheiten: Verbraucherminister fordern Sammelklagen



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Musterklagen in Verbraucherangelegenheiten: Verbraucherminister fordern Sammelklagen*

					In Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklagen, dabei wären sie durchaus hilfreich, wie schon die EU vor drei Jahren ihren Mitgliedsländern riet. Das könnte sich aber nun ändern, denn die Verbraucherminister der Länder wollen Musterklagen in Verbraucherangelegenheiten durchsetzen, um auf Fälle wie den VW-Abgas-Skandal reagieren zu können.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Musterklagen in Verbraucherangelegenheiten: Verbraucherminister fordern Sammelklagen*


----------



## BikeRider (18. April 2016)

Ich bin voll für "Sammelklagen" , genau so wie es in den USA gang und gebe ist


----------



## HûntSt°rJonny (18. April 2016)

Das mit den Sammelklagen hab ich auch schon auf anderen Seiten gelesen, das wäre wirklich gut.

Aber was ich wirklich interessant finde und bisher nur auf pcgh gelesen hab, das die garantie verlängert werden soll, das fände ich wirklich absolut klasse, wenn auch die Beweislastumkehr mitverlängert wird(also zugunsten des verbrauchers). Aktuell gehen ja wirklich viele geräte nach punkt 2 Jahren kaputt, alleine schon vom gefühl finde ich es wesentlich erträglicher wenn ein gerät nach 3 Jahren kaputt geht, als schon nach 2.


----------



## Malkolm (18. April 2016)

Sammelklagen sind mit deutschem Recht einfach nicht vereinbar, eine Forderung dieser lediglich populistischer Natur.

Es hat schon seinen Sinn und Zweck, dass ein Schaden in jedem Einzelfall geltend gemacht werden muss und für jeden Einzelfall verhandelt und entschieden wird. Mir (als Besitzer eines Golf 6 TDI) war (und ist) es ehrlich gesagt egal wieviel Stickoxide er jetzt genau ausstößt. Da ich auch nicht vorhabe das Auto zu verkaufen habe ich persönlich auch keinen großen monetären Schaden dadurch erlitten. Der Zeitwert hat evtl. gelitten, einen Schaden habe ich dadurch aber erst wenn ich das Fahrzeug verkaufen wollen würde.
Ganz anders sieht es natürlich aus bei (einer fiktiv angenommen) Beratungsfirma für Umweltschutz deren Autoflotte aus betroffenen Dieselfahrzeugen besteht.

Eine Sammelklage wie in den USA, in denen am Ende immer irgendwas in der Mitte rauskommt, wird dem Einzelnen einfach nicht gerecht und schafft damit auch keinen Rechtsfrieden.

Es gibt hier allerdings das Mittel der Verbandsklage, in dem Verbände auch Rechte der Allgemeinheit geltend machen können. Angewandt wird das derzeit vor allem im Bereich Umwelt- und Naturschutz, z.B. aktuell bei Klagen gegen die Praxis des "Kükenschredderns".
Ein ähnlicher Weg wäre auch im Falle VW denkbar, bliebe aber natürlich für den betroffenen Verbraucher ersteinmal ohne direkte Wirkung.


----------



## BikeRider (18. April 2016)

HûntSt°rJonny schrieb:


> Das mit den Sammelklagen hab ich auch schon auf anderen Seiten gelesen, das wäre wirklich gut.
> 
> Aber was ich wirklich interessant finde und bisher nur auf PCGH gelesen hab, das die Garantie verlängert werden soll, das fände ich wirklich absolut klasse, wenn auch die Beweislastumkehr mit verlängert wird(also zugunsten des Verbrauchers). Aktuell gehen ja wirklich viele Geräte nach Punkt 2 Jahren kaputt, alleine schon vom Gefühl finde ich es wesentlich erträglicher wenn ein gerät nach 3 Jahren kaputt geht, als schon nach 2.



Habe ich selbst gehabt.
Ein TV-Gerät von Philips ging ca. zwei Wochen nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung kaputt.
Nach einen Kontakt bei Philips war klar, dass von Deren Seite keine Kulanz zu erwarten war.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Gewährleistung auch vier oder gar fünf Jahre betragen.


----------



## Lexx (18. April 2016)

> wesentlich erträglicher wenn ein gerät nach 3 Jahren kaputt geht, als schon nach 2.


+50 %.

Die Hersteller dürfen dann auch ihre Produkte gerne um 50 % teurer verkaufen.

PS: Danke an Ash1983 für den Hinweis auf meinen Logikfehler.


----------



## Ash1983 (18. April 2016)

Lexx schrieb:


> +30 %.
> 
> Die Hersteller dürfen dann auch gerne ihre Produkte um 30 % teurer verkaufen.


Von 2 auf 3 ist eine Steigerung um 50%.


----------



## iGameKudan (18. April 2016)

Ich bin definitiv für die Einführung... So kann man sich einfacher gegen große Firmen und Konzerne, sowie in Angelegenheiten die Viele betreffen, wehren.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (18. April 2016)

Damit das hier keiner falsch versteht: Es geht nicht um eine Verlängerung von Garantien und Gewährleistungen, sondern um die Verjährung von solchen Fällen bei Rechtsstreitigkeiten. Beispiel: Im Urheberrecht gibt es eine (umstrittene) Verjährung von 3 Jahren. Der Geschädigte muss also innerhalb von 3 Jahren aktiv werden. Im Falle VW müsste man in zwei aktiv werden, das ist angesichts der Ausmaße des Falls aber eher knapp bemessen. Die müssen ja erst mal die Autos nachbessern und das zieht sich so hin.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2016)

Deutschland gehört zur EU und was dort gilt sollte auch hier nicht fehlen. Ich würde es begrüßen denn leider ist ja nicht jeder so liquide um selbst gegen die Windmühlen zu reiten. Bei gewissen Sachen und Preisen wäre eine längere Gewährleistung / Verjährung auch nicht zu verachten. Der Regierung ist doch fast alles egal was nicht vom kleinen Mann kommt, hauptsache die Kohlen einsacken und dann auf den Ohren sitzen.


----------



## Spinal (18. April 2016)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Sammelklagen sind mit deutschem Recht einfach nicht vereinbar, eine Forderung dieser lediglich populistischer Natur.
> 
> Es hat schon seinen Sinn und Zweck, dass ein Schaden in jedem Einzelfall geltend gemacht werden muss und für jeden Einzelfall verhandelt und entschieden wird. Mir (als Besitzer eines Golf 6 TDI) war (und ist) es ehrlich gesagt egal wieviel Stickoxide er jetzt genau ausstößt. Da ich auch nicht vorhabe das Auto zu verkaufen habe ich persönlich auch keinen großen monetären Schaden dadurch erlitten. Der Zeitwert hat evtl. gelitten, einen Schaden habe ich dadurch aber erst wenn ich das Fahrzeug verkaufen wollen würde.
> Ganz anders sieht es natürlich aus bei (einer fiktiv angenommen) Beratungsfirma für Umweltschutz deren Autoflotte aus betroffenen Dieselfahrzeugen besteht.



Ja, wenn es einen nicht betrifft ist es ja auch leicht gesagt. Mich würden die zu kleinen AdBlue-Tanks schon genug nerven. Als Vielfahrer mindestens dreimal im Jahr zum nachfüllen fände ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd.



> Eine Sammelklage wie in den USA, in denen am Ende immer irgendwas in der Mitte rauskommt, wird dem Einzelnen einfach nicht gerecht und schafft damit auch keinen Rechtsfrieden.



Wenn man mal einen Schadensersatz/Schmerzensgeld vor Gericht erstreiten will, viel Spaß beim durchsetzen (vor allem ohne Rechtsschutz). Es ist einfach eine Schande. Und was am Ende rumkommt ist oftmals der Mühe fast nicht wert. Von "Rechtsfrieden" will ich da gar nicht reden.
Gerade in Fällen wie hier mit VW (kleiner Mann gegen Konzern) ist es in meinen Augen doch zumindest moralisch gerechter eine Sammelklage vorzubringen.

bye
Spinal


----------

